

C't asteroids programming challenge (german) - Tichy
http://www.heise.de/ct/08/09/176/

======
Tichy
Maybe somebody is interested: they modified the MAME emulator so that you can
control the classic Asteroids game programmatically. The challenge is to
program a controller for the spaceship.

If enough people are interested, I could translate some snippets.

